# Delta 50-760 Dusty Collector



## drbbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello all. I have recently purchased a used Delta 50-760 dust collctor and am wondering if I can mount a canister filter instead of using the filter bag. When I called Delta tech. support, I was told that " I'm not sure. " Am also looking for some less expensive plastic collection bags.
Any help is appreciated.
Bob


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Reuse the collection bag. Just dump it into a regular trash bag when changing.


----------



## drbbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you for the help. Even though it has been ( I purchased the collector used. ) and will lbe reused, it is only a matter of time untill the bag gets a puncture in it. I would rather have another bag on hand instead of shutting down the project at hand.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

It will happen. I had the same problem with mine. I do have a couple of extra bags that fit the collector for backup & duck tape on the puncture.


----------



## drbbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Perhaps you misread the post. The questions were 1. Can a canister filter be mounted on a 50-760 dust collector and 2. Where can I find some plastic bags to fit this tooling that are less expensive than Delta plastic bags?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is a couple of companies to check if they carry what you need. They carry different sizes. I have a dust collector same as yours with a 1 micron bag. There is a canister style filter for the newest dust collector that resembles yours. Looks to be same size.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-m...8V9KA/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_2?ie=UTF8&index=2

These guys will have a filter & they also have the poly bags
http://www.wynnenv.com/


Dust Collection Accessories at Penn State Industries

JDS Company - Leaders in Air Filtration, Dust Collection and Woodworking Machine - Accessories

Might be same size but ask them if it will fit.
http://www.tools-plus.com/delta-50-750.html


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

jlord said:


> Here is a couple of companies to check if they carry what you need. They carry different sizes. I have a dust collector same as yours with a 1 micron bag. There is a canister style filter for the newest dust collector that resembles yours. Looks to be same size.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-m...8V9KA/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_2?ie=UTF8&index=2
> 
> ...


I have a follow up question for James; My dust collection system (Delta) uses the fabric bags top and bottom. Wouldn't the use of non-porous collection bags, due to the lack of air relief in the bag, actually force more of the finest dust upwards into the upper pressure relief bag? Wouldn't the increase in air pressure (back pressure) actually reduce the vacuum effect, making the system less effective?
Thanks,
-Dan


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> I have a follow up question for James; My dust collection system (Delta) uses the fabric bags top and bottom. Wouldn't the use of non-porous collection bags, due to the lack of air relief in the bag, actually force more of the finest dust upwards into the upper pressure relief bag? Wouldn't the increase in air pressure (back pressure) actually reduce the vacuum effect, making the system less effective?
> Thanks,
> -Dan


Hi Dan.
I'm not a dust collection expert but the bottom bag that collects debris is usually a plastic poly type bag about 6mil thick. Your air flow should ultimately be directed to the upper bag (exhaust) or filter & the debris will fall into the lower bag for collection. The upper filter can get a little clogged during use. I have a 1mil bag filter. I just hit it a few times to knock some of the fine dust down into the bottom. If you want to read up on dust collection basics this site here has a lot of info on dust collection basics.

Bill's Cyclone Dust Collection Research - Home Page


----------

